# Race Results for My Series Race #1 at The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Results for *My Series* Race #1 at The Race Place in Holly Hill, FL on Saturday, January 6, 2007

DM = Dave's Motorsports - Crystal River
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview
LRH = Lightning Raceway & Hobby - Hudson
SCS = Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies - Jacksonville
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill

*Spec NASCAR - Novice Division*
1. Barry Larkins - TRP - 332
2. Tyler Chance - LRH - 320
3. Wesley Dean, II - SCS - 314
4. Austin Houser - SCS - 304
5. Lee Pinkstaff - SCS - 275
6. Nathan Pickett - SCS - 266


*Spec NASCAR - Amateur/Geezer/Experienced Division*
1. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 354
2. Henry Burnside - LRH - 353
3. Jeff Freitas - ??? - 347
4. Wesley Dean - SCS - 346
5. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 344
6. Jeremy Shumate - SCS - 343
7. Richard Greene - TRP - 335
8. Buddy Houser - SCS - 334

It took 335 laps to make the Main

9. David Bryson - TRP - 332
10. Joe Lovecchio - TRP - 329
11. Bill Ashabranner - LRH - 329
12. Stu Marder - TRP - 328
13. Chris Bradshaw - SCS - 325
14. Doug Smith - SCS - 321
15. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 318
16. Barry Larkins - TRP - 317
17. Johnny Banks - SCS - 301
18. Jeff Chance - LRH - 291


*Expert NASCAR*
1. Mike Bresett - TRP - 180
2. Danny Zona - TRP - 173
3. Terry Tawney - ??? - 165
4. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 160
5. William Burnside - LRH - 159
6. Jason Burnside - LRH - 159
7. Kyle Hall - TRP - 158
8. Rick Bell - TRP - 154
9. Buddy Houser - SCS - 153
10. Thomas Burnside - LRH - 151
11. Lewis Burnside - LRH - 142
12. Stu Marder - TRP - 139
13. Johnny Banks - SCS - 129

*GTP*
1. Mike Bresett - TRP - 195
2. Danny Zona - TRP - 193
3. William Burnside - LRH - 182
4. Terry Tawney - ??? - 178
5. Buddy Houser - SCS - 176
6. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 175
7. David Bryson - TRP - 173
8. Kyle Hall - TRP - 31

It took 173 laps to make the Main

9. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 165
10. Rick Bell - TRP - 161
11. Barry Larkins - TRP - 159
12. Stu Marder - TRP - 158
13. Wesley Dean - SCS - 155
14. Doug Smith - SCS - 152
15. Jeremy Shumate - SCS - 151
16. George Snyder - TRP - 148
17. Wesley Dean, II - SCS - 143
18. Chris Bradshaw - SCS - 142
19. Jeff Freitas - ??? - 142
20. Johnny Banks - SCS - 139
21. Bill Ashabranner - LRH - 136
22. Tyler Chance - LRH - 131
23. John Parks - SCS - 86


*4.5" Dirt Late Model*
1. Mike Bresett - TRP - 389
2. Jason Burnside - LRH - 376
3. Terry Tawney - ??? - 367
4. Stu Marder - TRP - 345
5. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 337
6. Chris Bradshaw - SCS - 335
7. Henry Burnside - LRH - 333
8. Jeremy Shumate - SCS - 331
9. Kyle Hall - TRP - 322
10. Buddy Houser - SCS - 322
11. Tyler Chance - LRH - 319
12. Bill Ashabranner - LRH - 309
13. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 300
14. Lee Pinkstaff - SCS - 275
15. Wesley Dean, II - SCS - 268
16. Nathan Pickett - SCS - 229
17. Johnny Banks - SCS - 118
In the interest of time, 4.5" DLM was run as two races and then combined for the final results.

Next Race .... Saturday, February 3rd at Dave's Motorsports in Crystal River, FL. 

Remember ... we'll be running Box 12 instead of 4.5" DLM.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow, great turn out, outstanding to see so many racers!


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Looks like the SCS crew did well! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*Thanks*



Pete McKay said:


> Wow, great turn out, outstanding to see so many racers!



Pete, 

We're very pleased with the turnout. This was the first race for a new series and there's still plenty of room to grow as a couple of the tracks have not been open very long.


If you're ever in Florida on the first Saturday of the month .... bring out your 1/24th stuff and join us.

Rollin


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I'd like to think if I come 2800 miles to race slot cars someone would lend me a car!!! Did you get any pic's of the competetion?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Pete McKay said:


> I'd like to think if I come 2800 miles to race slot cars someone would lend me a car!!! Did you get any pic's of the competetion?


You make the trip and you're welcome to run the best car in my box.

Unfortunately, The Race Place was the victim of a burglary Saturday night / Sunday morning and one of the items stolen was Greg's digital camera with most of the days pictures.

Jeremy's fiancee was taking pictures on her camera and we're hoping to get them posted in the near future.

Rollin


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

I want to congratulate everyone involved in creating, promoting, and operating this series. It takes a lot of work to run a series like this. It looks like there was a great start made, and I hope everyone will continue to support this series. I was happy to see old friends doing so well, and I will continue to root for all of you.
Here is to Good Racing, and continued sucess for all the Drivers at SCS. :thumbsup: 

Tom


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

Awesome job! I'd like to see more state series in all the scales.


----------

